# Losing IP from host em0 interface during on removing jail.



## bryn1u (Feb 13, 2018)

Hello,

I have added additionally IP to em0 (host) interface. Jail is running on that ip. When i enter jail -r jail_name, IP is automatically removing from em0 (host) interface. 
Should it be like that ? Is it normal ? Jail has a "power" to remove ip from host ?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2018)

bryn1u said:


> Jail has a "power" to remove ip from host ?


When you start/stop a jail the corresponding alias on the interface is automatically added/removed.


----------

